# Northern Pike Rumor



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I heard from a little bird that someone on OGf caught a near record Northern Pike.. Can't wait to see photos!

Nice job! You have been killin it..


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

The photos are in the hardwater forum. I’m pretty much done talking about it tho. I wish I kept the excitement at bay. It’s been message after message since Monday. I may pick up a couple sponsors tho after speaking with two separate companies that I was using products from. But either way, Its going on my wall...
That’s why I kept it. I felt bad for killing these fish. Such Beautiful old giants.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

allwayzfishin said:


> The photos are in the hardwater forum. I’m pretty much done talking about it tho. I wish I kept the excitement at bay. It’s been message after message since Monday. I may pick up a couple sponsors tho after speaking with two separate companies that I was using products from. But either way, Its going on my wall...
> That’s why I kept it. I felt bad for killing these fish. Such Beautiful old giants.


That fish had lived a long life.. Plenty of time to spread her genes. She may have died of old age this summer. You should have no regrets about having a great trophy (outside of the cost LOL)


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I figure by keeping some doesn’t hurt, imagine ones kept not on the internet, I wonder if the straw hats keep them? Probaly yes. Plus with mosquito being 7241 acres they have a lot of places to live , plus all the north end game refuge for a lot of spawning. Those were nice looking pike for sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

snag said:


> I figure by keeping some doesn’t hurt, imagine ones kept not on the internet, I wonder if the straw hats keep them? Probaly yes. Plus with mosquito being 7241 acres they have a lot of places to live , plus all the north end game refuge for a lot of spawning. Those were nice looking pike for sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You definitely have a valid point about the refuge spawning area being unavailable for fishing. That will continue to be mosquitoes hatchery for the northerns. I know ladue has a decent pike population and I will be putting time on that lake as well this year. It’s s new species that I’m falling in love with, the strikes are viscous and the battle gives me that fizz I’ve been looking for. For me, pike are my new favorite species on ice. Hopefully I can pattern these fish throughout the year in different lakes and rivers. Time,patience and knowledge....


----------



## EDE (Nov 6, 2015)

I used to live close to Atwood Lake. The pike fishing in Connotton Creek is great. Limited access but we used to float it. My friend had a 11 1/2 pounder. I have caught many in the 6-9 pound range. It is iffy because of water release from Atwood and Leesville but in the fall just before they start releasing water for the drawdown it can be fantastic. I have hooked a few that I could even turn and that was using a medium heavy bait caster with 15 pound test. To look at the creek you would not think it was possible but believe what I say. The Tuscarawas River also has some big ones. When I was fishing for them I released most but on occasion(maybe 1 per year) I would clean one. Excellent if you know how to clean them. Just saying.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Please don’t turn this into a bashing thread. Congrats on your big pike.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Yes the tusc holds some huge Pike. Lost one years back on a firetiger crank. Easily over 40" Fish that size are very rare though now fish up to mid 30s fairly common


----------



## Raider16 (Oct 19, 2016)

I just throw fish like that on the beach... seriously a great catch, congrats!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Snakecharmer said:


> That fish had lived a long life.. Plenty of time to spread her genes. She may have died of old age this summer. You should have no regrets about having a great trophy (outside of the cost LOL)


I agree. Her genetics have already been passed on. Like the old saying goes, "There's always room at the top."


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

21 pounds WOW


----------



## bm7 (Feb 11, 2013)

I caught an 18lber 2 years ago 41.5 inches


----------



## bm7 (Feb 11, 2013)

BTW Only kept it to get it mounted I usually release all fish


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

bm7 said:


> BTW Only kept it to get it mounted I usually release all fish


What a chunky fish! Very nice. Lets see the mount.


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

Snakecharmer said:


> What a chunky fish! Very nice. Lets see the mount.


Yea, this.


----------

